# Let's Get Specific



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone considered writing up a list of all the possible symptoms of dp, (not just the basic emotional numbing and detachment) and posting it up on the homepage? CLINICIANS AND SUFFERERS ARE NOT BEING SPECIFIC enough in how dp is affecting people and that is resulting in all these vague philisophical descriptions that are not targeting the entire range of symptoms and therefore the severity of this disorder.

If we are going to gain recognition we are going to have to DETAIL ALL THE SYMPTOMS we are suffering from. I could list about 20 on the spot. This disorder affects all forms of functioning for me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

1. brain dead
2. brain fog
3. brain dead
4. brain dead
5. I feel like I'm tripping on LSD 24/7
6. Extreme detachment from myself and the rest of the world
7. Extreme detachment from my senses and emotions
8. Brain dead
9. Reality appears to have vanished
10. I feel like I have transformed from being a human to being a weightless piece of nothing that has been sucked beyond space into oblivion.
11. ummmmm...... how does that song go...."All day long I think of things but nothing seems to satisfy, think I'll lose my mind if I don't find something to occupy"
12. I literally cannot tell if I am awake or asleep
13. I literally cannot tell if I am dead or alive
14. My mind has disappeared
15. Phuckin a.... i have to go so that's all for now.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> 1. brain dead
> 2. brain fog
> 3. brain dead
> 4. brain dead
> ...


Amen, to that post. Think you pretty much summed it up right there.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

the best description ive herd is feeling like ur mind is trapped in a maze u cant get out of, ive gt this feeling as well like my heads been injected with a pshyciatric cancer thats getting worse and worse


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

1 Like my soul is standing a bit behind my mind
2 I see my thoughts and memories in my brain, but I's like seeing a landscape I used to live in through a glass wall, unable to get in
3 Sounds hurt me like knives in my head
4 I am able to label my experiences intellectually, but not emotionally
5 My body feels like it's wrapped up in wooly cloth
6 I constantly hear my thoughts, even see them in big writing inside my head
7 I just don't care, life is not mine anymore, it just goes by
8 I'm scared
9 The feeling of myself inside my head has changed, which is impossible to explain to anyone else.
10 Poor sense of time
11 Not able to concentrate or make a list of things to do in my head
12 Hard to visualize


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

I would describe it like this:

Looking at everything from somewhere behind your eyes
Waking up six feet under and realizing you are trapped in a coffin (in this case, your body) and you don't know what to do, where you are or who you are
Feeling like you have to be somewhere but not sure where
Everythings looks unfamiliar and threatening
Words, movements, images make no sense 
Time wheighs you down
Fear of imaging the future


----------



## markg990 (Apr 19, 2008)

i specifically relate to the most recent two posts...i just cant explain it any better than that...
its too hard.
the something has changed but you cant explain what, is really true for me, as well as the feeling behind your eyes,
and ESPECIALLY recognizing things intellectualy and not emotionaly, and just like its not your life anymore...


----------



## markg990 (Apr 19, 2008)

also,
the feeling of being constantly stoned
like on drugs or burnt out and just plain unsober.
its a really bad feeling.
also memory loss, not being able to remember chunks of evenings that had socially large events


----------

